# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Anyone interested in a powerlifting forum

## Kärnfysikern

How big is the interest for a powerlifting forum and would it be possible to add one????

I think it would be a great thing to have a powerlifting forum here on AR and I most defenetly would be interested in it, we seems to have a couple of westside guys to and I bet they also would love it. And I know I could probably get atleast one very knowlegable powerlifter here incase we start a powerlifting forum.

SO what do you guys say, how many is interested in it??

----------


## SUPERDAVE

i would definitely be interested in a powerlifting forum!

----------


## jbrand

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by johan_ 
*How big is the interest for a powerlifting forum and would it be possible to add one????

I think it would be a great thing to have a powerlifting forum here on AR and I most defenetly would be interested in it, we seems to have a couple of westside guys to and I bet they also would love it. And I know I could probably get atleast one very knowlegable powerlifter here incase we start a powerlifting forum.

SO what do you guys say, how many is interested in it??* [/UOTE]

Absolutely. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Canes4Ever

Count me in too ! Jason are you listening  :Big Grin:

----------


## xxxl83

Johan whats up you know I'd like to see a powerlifting forum here on AR
it would be a great addition to an already great board. I've got a few other members in mind who will most likely agree.

xxxl83

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> _Originally posted by xxxl83_ 
> *Johan whats up you know I'd like to see a powerlifting forum here on AR
> it would be a great addition to an already great board. I've got a few other members in mind who will most likely agree.
> 
> xxxl83*


Yeah I was counting on your support :-)

Btw how did it go with that aol instant messanger thing?? I downloaded it but I dont remeber if I pmed you my nick name lol  :LOL:

----------


## xxxl83

yes you did pm me your name I got it down,
I hope we could get the proper support to start a powerlifting forum here
I believe the more people that get educated about powerlifting, the more people will get involved.

----------


## samoth

Agreed!! Good idea!

----------


## Neo

Definitely.....Count me in.... :Devil Grin:

----------


## PTbyJason

I'm listening. If this thread continues to grow from new members posting in support of it, I will, of course, add it.

----------


## PaPaPumP

IMO...it would be a great idea to add on to the board. I personally would not be interested, but there I'm sure A LOT of p-l'ers here, and I support them 100%.

----------


## TNT

Is anyone aware of a powerlifting forum on any of the other boards, and if so, how much traffic do they get?

(This is not necessarily a criterion, but a point of curiosity. When we started the Over 30 forum, there was only one other board that had a similar one - the Over 35 forum at bodybuilding.com. And, IMHO, we outdid that one within a mater of weeks in terms of both quantity and quality.)

As for me, I think we should have a Recovering Transgenered French-Canadian Cardio Forum. (Not really, but it's the only thing I could think of on the spur of the moment.)  :Big Grin:

----------


## xxxl83

Obviously powerlifters have different goals than BB do but, they may also have concerns about AS related to powerlifting as a sport. A forum for powerlifters would only make AR a better and more complete board. I don't think anyother board has a powerlifting forum but, that's only another reason to add one.(It's better to be a leader than a follower).The powerlifters on AR support the BBers I think it's only fair we get our support from the BBers.

----------


## EXCESS

I'm personally not interested, but I think its worth a try.

----------


## Canes4Ever

Jason, 8 members who would definately be contributors, have already voiced an opinion, and I'm sure several more if they see the thread would too. I think BigKev has knowledge in the sport and would pop-in from time to time with help, and BigSus (LittleGirl's hubby) is also a Pl'er. 

I think that it would even attract some Pl'ers that maybe just lurk these days to finally post and might also attract a few more from the outside who might hear about it from another site  :Wink/Grin:  

Why not give it a try ?  :Don't know:

----------


## PTbyJason

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *Why not give it a try ? *





> _Originally posted by PTbyJason_ 
> *If this thread continues to grow from new members posting in support of it, I will, of course, add it.*


I need more than 8 definitive members to justify a forum. You saw the Over 30 forum. I made sure I had plenty of people interested before I created it. More than likely, it will be created soon, but I have to be convinced that if I make a new board it will be active. Let's let this run for a few days or *gasp* maybe even more than a week.  :EEK!:   :Smilie:  We have had this board open since August and never had a powerlifting board before, it won't hurt anything to make sure we have enough interest to justify putting up a new board.

Patience Canes, patience.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by PTbyJason_ 
> *
> Patience Canes, patience. *


Yeah, I know I'm impatient right now, about everything  :LOL: . BigGunz flys in Friday night for 10 days and I can't wait to see him.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## anabolicmyo

Id also be active with this forum, just like A.S. I noticed most people have no idea of proper technique for lifting heavy. We may save someones back.Are atleast add a few pounds.

-anabolicmyo

----------


## xxxl83

BUMP

----------


## Kaz

> _Originally posted by anabolicmyo_ 
> *Id also be active with this forum, just like A.S. I noticed most people have no idea of proper technique for lifting heavy. We may save someones back.Are atleast add a few pounds.
> 
> -anabolicmyo*


Excellent point - Interested in powerlifting or not you should learn good technique before you go heavy.

I would probably try to contribute here and there - I say lets give it a go if enough are interested.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Kaz_ 
> *
> 
> Excellent point - Interested in powerlifting or not you should learn good technique before you go heavy.
> 
> I would probably try to contribute here and there - I say lets give it a go if enough are interested.*


Yea !!!  :Thumps Up:  to you Kaz, help us get the forum bro !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Bumping

----------


## 03733+$

* I would definatly be interested as well!* 

 :Strong Smiley:  

-037

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> _Originally posted by TNT_ 
> *Is anyone aware of a powerlifting forum on any of the other boards, and if so, how much traffic do they get?
> 
> (This is not necessarily a criterion, but a point of curiosity. When we started the Over 30 forum, there was only one other board that had a similar one - the Over 35 forum at bodybuilding.com. And, IMHO, we outdid that one within a mater of weeks in terms of both quantity and quality.)
> 
> As for me, I think we should have a Recovering Transgenered French-Canadian Cardio Forum. (Not really, but it's the only thing I could think of on the spur of the moment.) *


probb.com has a good powerlifting board and BnB and Big Muthas. I think BnB has the most succesfull powerlifting board but the one on professionalbodybuilding.com is also pretty succesfull.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

And not to forget the powerlifting board on anabolex.

----------


## xxxl83

bump

----------


## chris245

hell yeah, a powerlifting board would be f'n great! i'm in

----------


## ironmike7000

I think it would be a great idea. I usually incorporate some powerlifting into my workouts during the winter months.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Bumping to keep this on top.

----------


## Nate_Dog

Jason.. excellent idea.

I am have have a good knowledge on BB. But not enough in PL. I would love the thread. 

Also it would help get the board away form so much sauce based talk and more into Lifting.. which is where it should be. IMO.

Look forward to the idea.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

BUMP

----------


## Vegas Kid

I have to agree with those that want the pl forum!! It seems that lately there has been a growing concern regarding pl'ing and it would be nice to have it all organized in one area. As for people agreeing to it all you have to look at is the number of responses and interest given to the Westside training threads.

----------


## Ermantroudt

I would really enjoy a powerlifting forum.

Ermantroudt

----------


## CrazyRussian

Its got my vote!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

BUMP

----------


## Kärnfysikern

BUMP, come on people.

----------


## xxxl83

A powerlifting forum would be a big plus for AR. 
Back in the day there were no bodybuilers, there were only strongmen we've all seen the pictures of all the great old strength feats. Thats where all this started with strength athletes.There wouldn't be so many questions about how can I gain size and strength if AR members had a forum to research some type of alternative training (powerlifting). Look at all the great BBers who started out as powerlifters.
Even AS started out with olympic lifters, do some research on the history of AS, weight lifters either olympic or power had alot to do with the way AS are used for performance enhancement in sport today.
Give this powerlifting Forum a chance and I'm sure it will grow into a very useful tool.

xxxl83

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> _Originally posted by xxxl83_ 
> *A powerlifting forum would be a big plus for AR. 
> Back in the day there were no bodybuilers, there were only strongmen we've all seen the pictures of all the great old strength feats. Thats where all this started with strength athletes.There wouldn't be so many questions about how can I gain size and strength if AR members had a forum to research some type of alternative training (powerlifting). Look at all the great BBers who started out as powerlifters.
> Even AS started out with olympic lifters, do some research on the history of AS, weight lifters either olympic or power had alot to do with the way AS are used for performance enhancement in sport today.
> Give this powerlifting Forum a chance and I'm sure it will grow into a very useful tool.
> 
> xxxl83*


Very well said  :Clapping Hands:

----------


## Big Rush

I think it would be great. I have never powerlifted, but I look forward to learning more about it!

Peace

----------


## PTbyJason

Here you go everyone. Enjoy.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tobey

Yeah you would be surprised at how many power lifters I have been writing up diets for here lately. I think that this would be a great addition myself. In fact I just posted a reply to a post about this very issue in a general forums a few minutes ago.
IC

----------


## powerlifterjay

Whats up this is my second post. Just joined up when i seen you had a powerlifting board. Check my new thread for my back ground. And yes a powerlifting board is a great idea.

----------


## Tapout

hell yea

----------

